# 2006 450 wolverine ?



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

need to know if any other fans will work my boys fan is shot ? Or is tere a good place to get a replacement.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anything from a parts store that is about the same size, and draws about the same amps should be fine. Sorry I dont have part #'s for you.


----------

